# Finished 2500g batch of gold filled material



## campbellj46 (Feb 20, 2022)

dropped with smb, waiting for the gold to settle out. It was a dirty solution, so I will be going to AR for a 2nd time


----------



## campbellj46 (Feb 21, 2022)

evaporating the water for the final time. Hoping for 70-100 grams from this last batch


----------



## campbellj46 (Feb 21, 2022)

not as much as I hoped for but close. A nice little pile of pure Au powder.


----------



## Shark (Jun 21, 2022)

The powders look good, did you ever get it melted?


----------



## campbellj46 (Jun 28, 2022)

Shark said:


> The powders look good, did you ever get it melted?


Not yet. I don't melt until I can make a kilo bar. I have another 200 grams to go, then I'll melt it and take it to the buyer.


----------



## Hartbar (Jul 2, 2022)

What’s your original material source? That’s a lot of gold filled, yield %?


----------



## timsiggins (Jul 3, 2022)

Hartbar said:


> What’s your original material source? That’s a lot of gold filled, yield %?


I would like to know too. that pic looks like a gram or 2


----------



## campbellj46 (Jul 9, 2022)

I usually get a 3%-5% yield off gold filled material. The bowl is a 1 liter dish so it's quite a bit of powder. This batch yielded 68 grams. 

I get the material from garage sales, estate sales, etc. It's sold as gold plated junk jewelry, usually. I buy bags of it for pennies and seperate the gold filled from the plated. 

If gold prices go back up, I'll make a stripping cell for all of the gold plated junk I have.


----------



## campbellj46 (Jul 9, 2022)

This is where most of my gold comes from. I only process gold filled material when I can't get out to my claims, usually during winter.


----------



## samuel-a (Jul 25, 2022)

campbellj46 said:


> This is where most of my gold comes from. I only process gold filled material when I can't get out to my claims, usually during winter.


WOW


----------



## Cryptostack88 (Oct 26, 2022)

campbellj46 said:


> This is where most of my gold comes from. I only process gold filled material when I can't get out to my claims, usually during winter. View attachment 51055
> 
> View attachment 51052
> View attachment 51053
> View attachment 51054


Are you interested in selling the nugget gold from your claim when available?


----------



## eaglekeeper (Oct 26, 2022)

campbellj46 said:


> Not yet. I don't melt until I can make a kilo bar. I have another 200 grams to go, then I'll melt it and take it to the buyer.



Please, share your pictures of the awesome kilo bar when it's done.


----------



## campbellj46 (Oct 27, 2022)

I will certainly do that. It normally takes me a year to get a kilo to melt.


----------



## BlackLabel (Oct 28, 2022)

campbellj46 said:


> It normally takes me a year to get a kilo to melt.


Sounds as you need a stronger torch.


----------

